# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  10 món ngon khó bỏ qua khi tới Hàn Quốc

## yeuhanoi

Theo các nhà chuyên môn, ẩm thực Hàn Quốc là Slow Food - là thực phẩm tự nhiên rất thích hợp với khuynh hướng mang tính thế giới. Các món ăn của xứ sở Kim Chi không cầu kỳ trong chế biến nhưng lại có hương vị đặc biệt và hình thức hấp dẫn.

Một trong những thú vui lớn nhất của người Hàn Quốc là đi ăn ở bên ngoài. Mặc dù có rất nhiều nhà hàng của Mĩ, Trung Quốc hay Nhật Bản nhưng các nhà hàng bán các món ăn truyền thống vẫn là sự lựa chọn đầu tiên của người dân nơi đây.

Các món ăn của Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng vì giàu chất dinh dưỡng và lượng calo thấp. Người ta còn nói đùa rằng bạn có thể ăn thức ăn Hàn thoải mái mà không sợ bị béo phì vì chúng chủ yếu được làm từ các loại rau quả.

Dưới đây là những món ăn truyền thống bạn nên thưởng thức mỗi khi tới thăm đất nước này!

*1. Soondubu Jiggae ( Súp Đậu phụ kho )*

Đây là món hầm cay và đặc của Hàn Quốc. Được mệnh danh là một trong những món ăn đường phố cay nhất. Soondubu jigae đặc biệt phổ biến vào mùa lạnh và được coi như một món ăn làm ấm người.


Súp được nấu từ đậu phụ, hải sản (tôm hoặc ngao, sò, hến) hoăc thịt, nấm, kim chi, rau và rất nhiều ớt. Người ăn thường đập quả trứng sống cho vào khi món hầm đang sôi.

Món này mềm mại, dễ tiêu hóa và bổ dưỡng nên được người dân Hàn vô cùng yêu thích. Đây là món ăn tinh tế mà bạn rất nên nếm thử nếu có dịp tới Seoul.

*2. Seolleongtang ( canh bò )*

Seolleongtang là tên gọi món súp kiểu Hàn Quốc làm từ thịt bò và xương được ninh kỹ. Theo truyền thuyết, vào thế kỷ 15, vua Seongjong thường bắt đầu nghi lễ bằng việc cúng tế một con bò để làm món “súp phủ tuyết” mà sau đó ông sẽ ăn cùng với những người trong hoàng tộc.


Xương bò ninh nhừ trong 10 giờ cho đến khi nước có màu trắng sữa và thịt của món súp này sẽ được trộn với mì trắng và luôn luôn được bày biện với kim chi làm từ củ cải.

*3. Bánh gạo Tteokbokki*

Là một trong những món ăn phổ biến nhất tại Hàn, Tteokbokki có mặt tại hầu khắp các xe bán hàng rong tại Seoul. Mỗi chủ quán có một bí quyết riêng nên bạn có thể an tâm rằng mỗi đĩa Tteokbokki là một lần trải nghiệm hương vị mới. Tteokbokki được làm từ bột gạo nặn thành viên dài, sau đó hầm với ớt đỏ và hành nên mang một màu đỏ cam rất đặc trưng.


Tteokbokki xưa vốn chỉ được phục vụ trong hoàng cung nhưng theo thời gian, món này đã trở thành món ăn đường phố phổ biến nhất tại Hàn.
*
4. Dakjuk ( Cháo gà )*


Món ăn này của Hàn Quốc cũng đơn giản như tên gọi của nó nhưng lại mang một hương vị khó tả. Bạn chỉ cần ninh thịt gà với hành tây, rất nhiều tỏi, thêm gạo sushi cho đến khi nhừ. Vậy là bạn đã có món Dakjuk ( người Hàn vẫn gọi nó là cháo đặc mặc dù nó không hề có yến mạch.
*
5. Hottek- bánh pancake đường phố*


Đây là loại bánh ngọt thường bán ở các quầy hàng trên đường phố Hàn, là món ăn ưa thích của học sinh, giới trẻ. Bột nhào hay bột nếp được cán thành những miếng tròn, dẹt trộn với nhân đường, đậu phộng và bột quế , sau đó nướng trên vỉ sắt nóng.

Hotteok được xem là món ăn nhẹ tuyệt vời dành cho mùa đông giá rét.
*
6. Yangnyeom Tongdak ( gà rán )*


Một món gà rán với vị chua, cay, mặn, ngọt đặc trưng của sứ xở Kim Chi đã trở nên quen thuộc ở Việt Nam.

*7. Japchae ( Miến trộn hàn Quốc )
*

Nguyên liệu chính để làm món ăn này là miến và các loại rau theo mùa (thường là cà rốt thái lát mỏng, hành tây, rau bina, và nấm) và thịt (thường là thịt bò). Người Hàn dùng dầu mè (dầu vừng) để xào. Gia vị chính là xì dầu và ớt cùng hạt vừng. Japchae có thể ăn nóng hoặc nguội.

Japchae có thể dùng như thức ăn kèm với cơm, gọi chung là japchae-bap.

*8. Bulgogi ( Thịt nướng BBQ )
*

Bulgogi được ướp với nước tương (xì dầu) và đường, chính yếu tố đó làm cho món ăn mềm và thơm - một hương vị mà ai cũng có thể cảm nhận được.

Không chỉ phần lớn các du khách, mà còn đại đa số người dân Hàn Quốc ưa thích món Bulgogi. Nó có vị ngọt và có nhiều nước và chỉ cần một thời gian ngắn cũng có thể chế biến được món ăn ngon này. Đó là lý do tại sao món Bulgogi được coi là món ăn số một trong các món ăn Hàn Quốc.

Khi ăn Bulgogi, người thường gói nó vào rau diếp, lá vừng hay các lá khác và cách ăn này mang lại vị giác chân thực hơn và nhiều dinh dưỡng hơn là chỉ ăn Bulgogi không. Vì những lý do này, món Bulgogi mang đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng và rất ngon miệng.

*9. Bibimbap ( cơm trộn Hàn Quốc )*


Trên thế giới chúng ta có những loại thức ăn fastfood như sandwich ở Anh, hamburger và xúc xích ở Mỹ thì với người Hàn Quốc món Bibimbap hay còn gọi là cơm trộn được ưa chuộng nhất. Bibimbap là một trong những món ăn rất tiêu biểu của người Hàn Quốc.

Bibimbap là một tô cơm trộn bao gồm cơm trắng, các loại rau và thịt. Cơm trộn được chú ý trước hết bởi nghệ thuật pha trộn màu sắc: màu trắng của cơm, màu vàng của trứng, màu xanh của rau, màu nâu của thịt… Sự pha trộn này đã tạo ra cái tên “cơm trộn”. Hiện nay, món cơm trộn đã thay đổi nhiều so với cơm trộn cổ truyền để có thể thích hợp với tất cả mọi người, chứ không chỉ riêng cho người Hàn Quốc.

*10. Kimchi*


Kim chi được xem như món ăn điển hình của ẩm thực Hàn Quốc. Ở Hàn, kim chi được dùng trong hầu hết các bữa ăn hằng ngày và là thành phần của nhiều món như: kimchi jjigae (canh kim chi), kimchi bokkeumbap (cơm chiên kim chi).

Mặc dù có hàng trăm loại kim chi khác nhau, hầu hết các loại kim chi đều có mùi thơm nồng và cay hấp dẫn.


Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## lehniemtin

nhìn ngon quá, hix. Hàn Quốc thì có nhiều món ngon rồi. Nhưng kim chi cay quá, không ăn nổi.

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Nhìn món nào cũng thấy ngon quá. Hix, thèm ghê cơ

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Nhìn ngon quá. Ăn thế này chắc mình tăng thêm được vài kg mất  :Big Grin:

----------

